# Schwann S seat re-furb



## marching_out (Apr 20, 2017)

I want to paint the pan of an S seat and wonder if anyone has tips on how to remove the vinyl cover? I think I saw some people using a heat gun or hair dryer to make it more pliable. How difficult is it?


----------



## ricobike (Apr 20, 2017)

It can be a little challenging.  I used to let them sit on the dashboard of my car in the summer and get fairly hot, then use gloves to keep from burning my hands in order to pull the cover off.  They would pull right off that way.  A heat gun would probably work too.  Just have to get it warm enough so it's pliable.  Sometimes stretching the bottom of the vinyl will discolor it a bit, but it's the bottom so you don't have to worry about it.  Maybe try it on a saddle you don't care about to get used to it.  Good luck!


----------



## marching_out (Apr 21, 2017)

Thank for the tip! I do have an extra seat I can practice on. I just need enough sun and heat now to try it. The midwest you know...75 one day 50 the next.


----------



## spoker (Apr 21, 2017)

no rivits?


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 21, 2017)

Schwann?


----------



## marching_out (Apr 21, 2017)

No rivets. Not sure why this thing is automatically wanting to spell Schwann instead of Schwinn. I saw that after I posted and obviously didn't read before posting.


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 21, 2017)

Keep this quiet and don't tell anyone my secret way.    After removing the springs and other hardware I soak the seat in scalding hot water. It softens up the vinyl along with giving it some lubrication.


----------

